# Silver Cup Holders



## Guest (Mar 19, 2008)

I just bought a set of Berkline theater seating and would like to get some silver cup holders.

Anybody know where to get these?
Thanks,
Ryntaz


----------



## RSH (Jul 28, 2006)

Yes, contact me directly, and I will help you out.


----------

